# 212 Concept: Building Arpeggios



## Zamm Bell (Dec 28, 2011)

Please read description for more information: No Tabs! 

Here is a quick look at building arpeggio ideas from our scales using a method which splits up the scale patterns into arpeggios from the scale using a fingering called "212".

212 has been used by many guitarists over the years as the instrument has developed, its a great way of visualising the fretboard. These patterns can be played with different techniques and can be used in any style of music. Check out guitarists such as Frank Gambale, Django, Tosin Abasi, Guthrie Govan, Rusty Cooley, and many many more to hear 212's at work. 

Its important to stress that when creating music we use our ears and our brains to create the melodies, and rhythms we want to hear. I am sure many of the guitarists I have described using it wouldn't have thought "lets use a 212 layout arpeggio here" this video lesson is purely designed to hopefully enlighten anyone who may have not seen/heard this kind of thing, or anyone who is looking at breaking out of single box patterns in their playing.

There is no tab for this lesson, the lesson is about creating new things out of what you already know, if you would like further information on scale patterns, and theory, there is a whole wealth of free information here on youtube, alternatively check out Beginner and Intermediate Guitar Tuition eBooks and Private Tuition in Brighton - Your Guitar Tutor 

I hope you enjoy this lesson, please subscribe, share this video around and check out my band Mask of Judas on Facebook/Youtube

If you want to learn more licks like these, and others I have an instructional DVD on Chops from Hell Guitar Site called "Sam Bell String Theory"


----------



## Deadlycookies (Dec 28, 2011)

I enjoyed this.


----------



## mondertonian (Dec 30, 2011)

thanks man, really appreciate it.


----------

